# Purrfect Arch



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

https://www.purrfectarch.ca/

Anyone tried this and know if it works well? I imagine the arch would need to be cleaned out regularly.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Never tried it but I was going to get something like it... there's an attachment the sell for the circle cardboard turbo chaser... its like 12 $.. one of my cats would never use it but my other cat would love it bec he rubs his back against the coffee table and my husband bike chains

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

We have a couple of these in the shelter FeLV/FIV unit. I've never seen anybody actually use one, except (a) one cat who is WAY too big to be trying to squeeze through the arch, and (b) another cat who just likes to sprawl below the arch like the tuxedo cat in the ad. I have seen cats use it, believe it or not, as a scratching post - I'm not sure why, there's really nothing to dig claws into that I can tell. Overall, it's fine as a donated item, but I wouldn't spend the $ for my home. It will all depend on the individual cat, I suppose, whether they use it.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

the indoor cats never went near it!!! we put it out in the kennel with smokey cat and I've watched him turn figure 8's for five minutes(then again he'll tackle it and chew on it, better than my arm!!!) I think out on its own its not that cat friendly.. as part of a cat tree or tower the idea might work better..


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It looks like the perfect waste of money for my cats. The cat tree has an arch at the bottom, made of sisal, it's never been touched. Since several people on this website bought the same cat tree that day, it'd be interested to ask them if their experience is the same. And if a cat doesn't like to be brushed, they won't brush themselves with the arch either, I think.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I had something similar for a week and none of my 3 cats EVER used it! I returned it. Many more things to spend $25 on


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

we did have some brush like things that attached to wall corners (outside corners where the cats already face marked) they worked untill they wore out..


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

Cat-it Self Groomer-Cat Toys, Cat Supplies, Cat Products, Cat Furniture, Catnip, Cat Scratching Posts, Cat Beds, Cat Litter newer version, still to small, but they do work...


----------

